# lowrider2 indoor tent



## turfsire (Oct 11, 2007)

hey all
made a invesment in a indoor tent and filter with indoor carb
every things good except the lights are 2 and half foot over my 8 day old lowriders because any lower the temps rise well over 90 degree..
am i harming them because the lights are higher up than they shud be

my set is 20 lowrider2 under 2- 400 watt hps lights on 18/6
my humidity stays around 50%
im gonna need help since its my first tyme with the tent and the right set up
and growing with lowriders..
help me along how am i doing and wat shud i be doing let me know please

CLICK ON MY ATTACHMENTS 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 11, 2007)

oh this is going to be fun! got to love an autoflowering thread


----------



## turfsire (Oct 11, 2007)

im worried that the light might be to far away newbie..
can anybody give an decent opinan instead being smart

here are the temps click on the attachment 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 11, 2007)

well they do not seem to be stretching so that is good the plants all look good what is that on the leaf to the right of the second picture?  water ? if so thats fine.the temp and humidity is good as well you seem to have an idea of what you are doing. i guess if you wanted to you could lower the light a tad but dont let that temp go over 90 i mean you could if you wanted to but the conditions right now seem to be doing them justice


----------



## turfsire (Oct 11, 2007)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> well they do not seem to be stretching so that is good the plants all look good what is that on the leaf to the right of the second picture? water ? if so thats fine.the temp and humidity is good as well you seem to have an idea of what you are doing. i guess if you wanted to you could lower the light a tad but dont let that temp go over 90 i mean you could if you wanted to but the conditions right now seem to be doing them justice


 
thats water bud.. i put another light in yesterday and had to put the light higher
but they seem to being doin good i also have afan blowing lightly..
i will update daily with pics i cant seem to upload right so if any mods read this help me on its..srry being a pain,not good with cptrs
later


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 11, 2007)

what problems are you having uploading pics?


----------



## turfsire (Oct 12, 2007)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> what problems are you having uploading pics?


 pictures it self..dont know wats wrong though cant seem to do it


----------



## jash (Oct 12, 2007)

TBG just posted a thread about how to resize pics,check it.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 12, 2007)

I think it would be more efficient if you used one 400W and placed it close to the plants until you devise a way to lower your temps... 

There is a little picture tutorial right beneath this typing in my signature that says "Upload your..."


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 12, 2007)

They do look like they are fine. 2.5 feet is a little high can you vent out of the top through an already cut hole?  How much lower do you move them when the temp goes to 90?


----------



## turfsire (Oct 12, 2007)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> They do look like they are fine. 2.5 feet is a little high can you vent out of the top through an already cut hole? How much lower do you move them when the temp goes to 90?


 
if i lower them any more the temps touuch 90 and over
i think they are ok being a lowrider the seem to stay at around 
16'' tall..


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool. Looks like they will.  Save up and grab a co2 system and drop the light a little they would blow up.  Keep us all informed.


----------



## turfsire (Oct 13, 2007)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> Cool. Looks like they will. Save up and grab a co2 system and drop the light a little they would blow up. Keep us all informed.


 
i last nite so its about 2 ft now and the temps about 86 humidity is sometimes low like 38% i hope its ok..
will post pics soon


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 13, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I think it would be more efficient if you used one 400W and placed it close to the plants until you devise a way to lower your temps...
> 
> There is a little picture tutorial right beneath this typing in my signature that says "Upload your..."


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## turfsire (Oct 13, 2007)

this filter is for the smell but cud it also be used to take the excess heat out cheak out my pictures ..mind u my temps R staying at about 86 with the lights on.
hasa ny body had much sucess with lowriders?

later all 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## turfsire (Oct 14, 2007)

turfsire said:
			
		

> this filter is for the smell but cud it also be used to take the excess heat out cheak out my pictures ..mind u my temps R staying at about 86 with the lights on.
> hasa ny body had much sucess with lowriders?
> 
> later all


 
IS THERE A FORUM ABOUT SOME WHERE ON LOWRIDERS
369/*


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 14, 2007)

'Sup guys :ciao: http://www.highbred.net/forums/  is dedicated forum for lowryder and its crosses. loads of neat info. The breeders Joint Doctor, lowryder 1 and 2 and Mdanzig, breeder of masterlow, powerstout and bluestreak, reside there and will answer questions you have. Check it out. peace, e :bong2:


----------



## turfsire (Oct 18, 2007)

update

 most of them look like female..chucked 1 male thus far..
their doin ok but sum look like their streachin for light nearly 3 weeks old and some are already reachin the 12'' mark..it would be ok if they go over their limit  coz i got pleanty space(hight)
trake a look at my pics 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## turfsire (Oct 18, 2007)

better pic 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 18, 2007)

Your babies look great! If you want to add pics to your posts when you click on post reply go to the bottom of the page and click "manage attachments". It's self explanatory from there. Good luck with your girls.


----------



## turfsire (Oct 18, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Your babies look great! If you want to add pics to your posts when you click on post reply go to the bottom of the page and click "manage attachments". It's self explanatory from there. Good luck with your girls.



thanks bud,
i tried my *** of to get em up that but i can only get them the way i posted them..my cptr is down too, in a cafe now posting will sort it out soon
im very happy the way my grow is going thus far will keep posting


----------



## turfsire (Oct 20, 2007)

hey 
ran into problems last nite,my timer dint go off  .. 24 hours of light instead off 18/6..here's the set up i have my 2 400watt hps lights and a fan in this cheap 5 socket extension i bought that was plugged into the timer i paid good money for the timer so i doubt its was it..ive since then replaced the extension with another one that i hope works  its got  power surge protector written on it..:confused2:  
now ive been away for two days and everything was fine untill that with my girls.they are 3 weeks old today,how much harm have i done with the light going for 24 hrs a day insteaded of 18/6..:watchplant:
.eace:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 20, 2007)

there are no problems man its lowryder bro it was made for 24/0


----------



## turfsire (Oct 21, 2007)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> there are no problems man its lowryder bro it was made for 24/0


thats good that der 24hr cycle seed..so der is no harm done if the light stays on once in a while(once a week ) instead of 18/6? 
another question if u dont mind bud what is the max on temps for lowryders having a problem with them at the moment..
thanks again


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 21, 2007)

lowryder is a real hardy plant man ive had them outside in a 100+ degree weather before with no bad affects atleast not to the eye


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd keep them on 24/7 if it's going to flower anyway. More light=more bud.


----------



## turfsire (Oct 22, 2007)

ok guys thanks,woke up this morning to find the temps reached 97 they are a bit lower at the moment like 91..im just gonna go with the flow for now and try keep em low as i can anyhow 4 of the 15 females are starting to bud well white hairs about a half inch are forming around on the bud sights and been doing that over the last three days..i will have to post a pic soon


----------



## turfsire (Oct 24, 2007)

hey my plants are not doing so well i took a pic not the best either cheak it out though!! 
on the lowrydrs there is streaks of yellow and looks like gold paint on it weird looking..been like that for a few days now and getting worse a friend mentioned spider mite might be the problem and if it was he said organic pestacide would be good have no idea help me out 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 24, 2007)

eyeslikedonuts said:
			
		

> 'Sup guys :ciao: http://www.highbred.net/forums/  is dedicated forum for lowryder and its crosses. loads of neat info. The breeders Joint Doctor, lowryder 1 and 2 and Mdanzig, breeder of masterlow, powerstout and bluestreak, reside there and will answer questions you have. Check it out. peace, e :bong2:



Seems to be a dead link. Won't load for me.


----------



## turfsire (Oct 24, 2007)

turfsire said:
			
		

> hey my plants are not doing so well i took a pic not the best either cheak it out though!!
> on the lowrydrs there is streaks of yellow and looks like gold paint on it weird looking..been like that for a few days now and getting worse a friend mentioned spider mite might be the problem and if it was he said organic pestacide would be good have no idea help me out


also guys the six plants that are sick are lowryders weird 
wonder would a flush work let us know


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 24, 2007)

cant really tell there is a problem by the pic and mr.unsleep highbred.net is down right now for some reason hopefully we get back up soon


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 24, 2007)

That's a bummer- I'm growing a lowryder cross and would like to read up on it. 

Oh, and flushing is a good idea Turfsire. It's better to be underfed than overfed =) Hopefully it will work out for ya. I hear it's a hardy strain, so I'll be looking forward to seeing updates.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 24, 2007)

oh trust me im as bummed as you lol thats my site hahaha but yea man everything you need to know you will find there when we get back on


----------



## turfsire (Oct 25, 2007)

here is another pic kinda better
what cud be wrong with these guys 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 25, 2007)

spidermite maybe?


----------



## turfsire (Oct 26, 2007)

cheack em out they look better than yesterday  

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 26, 2007)

I really wish I could view your pictures but I'm not going to download anything to my computer....


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

iam jealous, i should have had a successful outdoor grow with low ryder and low ryder 2


----------



## turfsire (Oct 26, 2007)

another 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## turfsire (Oct 26, 2007)

1 more


----------



## turfsire (Oct 26, 2007)

another


----------



## turfsire (Oct 26, 2007)

filter


----------



## turfsire (Oct 26, 2007)

another


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 26, 2007)

u can fit up to 12 pics in a single post u know


----------



## turfsire (Oct 26, 2007)

i know but i can only do 1 at a time


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 26, 2007)

looking nice bro keep it up, and take it easy bob


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

wow looks like u got everything on lockdown, gl and have fun!!!


----------



## turfsire (Oct 28, 2007)

everything looks good but i do have a problem that i mentioned before with the light cycle once in a while my timer will trip and will stay 24 hrs of light and when is does'nt  it goes 18/6 mostly..cud this be a problem for them...but at this stage im gettin pissed off with it happen ..shud i just let em off what u guys think...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 28, 2007)

bro its lowryder autoflowering man it flower with 1 hour of light i mean not very well but it will lol dont worry they work great on 18/6 and 24/7 youre good to go dont worry about a thing how tall are they? if you are making seeds maybe you want to pm me peace bro


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 28, 2007)

You can leave it on 24/7 and it will flower anyways, it's and autoflowering plant! Good luck!


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 29, 2007)

hes right, the plants would actually react better to 24/7 lighting


----------



## turfsire (Oct 29, 2007)

yo i have a idea
beside my tent is a closet and i was thinkin about use'n my filters out take in the tent  and divert it in to the closet space..since its fresh air in their..cud this work !! just that i have 4 whithe rhino'd that were 18/6 for the last 4 weeks and its time to change to 12/12 
but cud the out take of the filter be good enough to supply air in the closet .


----------



## turfsire (Oct 30, 2007)

turfsire said:
			
		

> yo i have a idea
> beside my tent is a closet and i was thinkin about use'n my filters out take in the tent and divert it in to the closet space..since its fresh air in the tent..cud this work !! just that i have 4 whithe rhino'd that were 18/6 for the last 4 weeks and its time to change to 12/12
> but cud the out take of the filter be good enough to supply air in the closet


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 30, 2007)

it would probably depends on how hot your other grow room got, what u could do is divert it in there and see how warm it gets, or even take a ppm reading, plus you'd probably have to make an out vent somewhere in the closet, anyone got something they'd like to add or correct me on? i've personally never tried it


----------



## turfsire (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## turfsire (Oct 30, 2007)

ther coming along 
they are four weeks old im new to them  growin up...SO HOW ARE THEY LOOKN ..i hope i get a ounce plez god plez!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2007)

Ladies are looking beautiful.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 30, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: Your LR #2 look nice. Good job. peace. e :bong2:*


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 30, 2007)

with proper growing you'll get an ounce of 1 plant.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 30, 2007)

where did you purchase your seeds from?


----------



## turfsire (Oct 30, 2007)

this plant leaves are turning yellow for cwat reason i dont know


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 30, 2007)

nitrogen def from flowering?


----------



## turfsire (Oct 31, 2007)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> nitrogen def from flowering?


 
how can i fix it and will this have a major factor on the final weight? 
oh yeah the seeds came from amsterdam forgot the name+


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 31, 2007)

some foxfarm grow big or a nutrient with a good ammount of nitrogen in it. It wont effect the weight if you fix it in time, but a nitrogen deficiency can get pretty bad if you let it


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

it'll kill the plant, its probably locking out other micro nutrients as well


----------



## turfsire (Oct 31, 2007)

i just gave em some nutes..b52 and mother tea bloom..hope this works...or cud a over the limit on nute be the problem? confused.
anyhow
theses lowryders are 33 days old and they are buddn theym shud have a big push in the next couple of weeks toget my precious Z...
 what U all think


----------



## turfsire (Oct 31, 2007)

Just A Pic Boys


----------



## turfsire (Nov 2, 2007)

some of u guys mentioned that i cud have a nitrogen problem,,
well i came across some nutes nitrozme and added it do my water mix..
would that help the nitrogen problem..

also could some one tell me when the lowrders are enterin week number 5..they are all buddn guys but not much really shud i expect a big push in the next few weeks..
im starting to think their below average..
please guys give some insight on the low ryders growth pattern thier in week 5 and still look like the pics i took during the week


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 2, 2007)

the most bud grows in the last two weeks and id just get some foxfarm grow big man


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

or some sort of bloom booster


----------



## turfsire (Nov 2, 2007)

well i hope the concentrate nitrozyme will help nitrogen problem THAT I WAS POSTING ABOUT earliar ..
now since i have to feed them nutes in my water mix i'll tell u the set up with em
but i have these other nutrients at my disposal from other grows that i have not used
the likes of  
*ADVANCED NUTRIENTS
1)B52 
2)MOTHER BLOOM 50.1.50.20 BLEANED ORGANIC SUPER TEA

anyhow but what ive been use'n since seedling IONIC GROW for veg and recently since they are flowerin been use,n  IONIC  bloom..
im happy to hear they push in weight in  the last 2 weeks happy days maybe
well let me know what u think about the nutes and any other comments


----------



## turfsire (Nov 3, 2007)

my camra is messed up so im use'n my cell phone 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## turfsire (Nov 3, 2007)

another one lads 
ill be getting my digital camera tomowrow so  no more downloadin my pics 
srry for that 
peace
PS this plant is 33 days old does she look about right need some input please 

View attachment untitled2.bmp


----------



## turfsire (Nov 6, 2007)

1 pic to show taken a 3 days ago, most of the lowryders went tall with hardly no branchs..
i heard as seedlings they like hps, but i had em under enviro 200watt light for two weeks..
very upset with this attempt was hoping for a z in each plant..spent a thou on a good set up but never worked with lowryders before..37 or 38 days old and i hope they push for the last few weeks ..can anybody help me out with above!!


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Nov 6, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: nice looking ladies. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## turfsire (Nov 6, 2007)

DAY 38

1 on the left is the smallest skinest fuckn plant on this planet ..excuse my english
the 1 on the right is the biggest but unfortunely there only 2 or 3 of them, the rest  of them are skinny bastards 9 in total


----------



## turfsire (Nov 8, 2007)

i hope it was the nitrogen def i had on my plants coz i went out and bought a fish mix 6.0 2.0 4.0 liquid pland food made by bio bizz..
it says it guarantees NITROGEN (n)
ammonium nitrogen (NH4)
nitrate(NO3)
phosphorus(p2o5)
potassium
I ADDED 30 ml TO 10 LITRES OF WATER
I REALLY HOPE THIS WORKS NITROGEN DEF PROBLEM I HAVE IF IT THAT SOUNDS LIKE IT THOUGH FROM WAT I READ ON THIS FORUM..
can i get any input from the experienced growers that know
thanks


----------

